# Canberra fishing



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

Gday guys...

going fishing tomorrow morning....got a few hours to kill in the morning. What is firing up?????? I was thinking Yerrabi Pond and also Molongo River for Reddies....

cheers for any info


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yerrabi is usually pretty good. Maybe the bidgee is worth a crack as there some great cod in there.


----------

